# ??An autonomous vehicle took on Chicago's thick morning traffic. Here's what happened.??



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-self-driving-car-test-chicago-20190604-story.html
"Eventually, the whole idea of driving a car that's driverless will become normalized,"


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

"Vehicle with driver takes on Chicagos thick morning traffic " 

Been about 10 years since I've driven in Chicago but it's still not that big a deal I'm sure?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol they are readily admitting sdc's don't drive themselves but they still wanna call em sdc's ??


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> "Vehicle with driver takes on Chicagos thick morning traffic "
> 
> Been about 10 years since I've driven in Chicago but it's still not that big a deal I'm sure?


Stop reading soon as I seen safety driver Fred.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

In other news ... thousands of people did their normal commute to work everywhere else in the world .


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> In other news ... thousands of people did their normal commute to work everywhere else in the world .


...........And Daily 102 souls are slaughtered by Driver Error
I see tomato ? Greg @iheartuber has switched to his @Thetomatoisajoke account. The Tomato must really fear low skill obsolescence ??? and subsequent relegation to ?
Huh, nothing left

https://crashstats.nhtsa.dot.gov/Api/Public/ViewPublication/812580


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-self-driving-car-test-chicago-20190604-story.html
> "Eventually, the whole idea of driving a car that's driverless will become normalized,"


The headline is completely misleading.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The headline is completely misleading.


Yes it sure is. The title should read "makes a few lane changes on the highway".


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ...........And Daily 102 souls are slaughtered by Driver Error
> I see tomato ? Greg @iheartuber has switched to his @Thetomatoisajoke account. And no one cares ???
> 
> https://crashstats.nhtsa.dot.gov/Api/Public/ViewPublication/812580


And 30 thousand people were saved from slaughter by computer error.?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yes it sure is. The title should read "makes a few lane changes on the highway".


Alternate headline: *"Autonomous vehicle software developer takes part time job as turn signal flipper and pedal operator"* 


> When it came to changing lanes, all Linder had to do was flip the turn signal and wait for the car to ease into the next lane.
> 
> All the time, Linder was accelerating and braking as needed in the still-heavy 10 a.m. traffic.


Not something I'm worried about before my expiration date as an ant.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> And 30 thousand people were saved from slaughter by computer error.?


Got a study, a report anything to support that Pure Uber driver speculation manifested from fear of low skill obsolescence.
Which of course, is EVERYBODY else's fault.

?Never take responsibility for your own life's decisions ? ?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> The headline is completely misleading.


You Mean the MEDIA is LYING ? 
shocking ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-self-driving-car-test-chicago-20190604-story.html
> "Eventually, the whole idea of driving a car that's driverless will become normalized,"


lol "driving a car" is exactly right

sdc's don't drive the sdc's, humans do


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol "driving a car" is exactly right
> 
> sdc's don't drive the sdc's, humans do


.....The same "driving" humans that kill 102 souls a day.?
https://crashstats.nhtsa.dot.gov/Api/Public/ViewPublication/812580


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> "Vehicle with driver takes on Chicagos thick morning traffic "
> 
> Been about 10 years since I've driven in Chicago but it's still not that big a deal I'm sure?


?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> .....The same "driving" humans that kill 102 souls a day.?
> https://crashstats.nhtsa.dot.gov/Api/Public/ViewPublication/812580


the same driving that would be 1,002 deaths if there was no human driver


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the same driving that would be 1,002 deaths if there was no human driver


.....and your source for this bizarre number? Inebriation while u posted possibly, study, report, article?
Or was it your Fear of being replace and hatred of the App provider and its supporter @iheartuber The Tomato ?

?Your hatred and fear make u unobjective ? causing illusions, paranoia and faulty logic. AKA: Dude, ur brain is lying 2 U.

Here's my source for 102 souls killed by human driver error
https://crashstats.nhtsa.dot.gov/Api/Public/ViewPublication/812580
Next time u post put on ur Big Boy pants ?
Class dismissed


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> .....and your source for this bizarre number? Inebriation while u posted possibly, study, report, article?
> Or was it your Fear of being replace and hatred of the App provider and its supporter @iheartuber The Tomato ?
> 
> ?Your hatred and fear make u unobjective ? causing illusions, paranoia and faulty logic. AKA: Dude, ur brain is lying 2 U.
> ...


ya, that aint nothing but a fake number thrown out there as well

we all know there is no way in hell there arent two people in every state dying in car accidents in each and every day...no way...no how


----------

